

Oracle to buy taleo for 1.9 billion - adamtmca
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/02/09/oracle-to-buy-taleo-for-1-9-billion/

======
molsongolden
From the job hunting end Taleo is terrible. Most of the big guys use it but it
kills me not being able to go down the list of openings and open jobs in new
tabs. Hitting the back button instead of clicking "back to search results"
also clears your search.

